# Virtual Holiday Mantel: Have an ultra Cool Yule from Your Friends at Fourtitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Little known fact: Christmas trees are a German tradition and the first documented example in the USA was just down the road from Fourtitude's Pennsylvania offices thanks to a large local German population. Every June there's also a large German population in Le Mans as well, and they've got their own winning tradition. Whatever your nationality and whatever your tradition, those of us here at Fourtitude would like to wish you the happiest of holidays this season.

By the way, the image above is high-res. If you're looking for a cool Audi Sport themed wallpaper, right click and save. If you don't want our message or logo, we've set it up so that it's easy to remove. Enjoy.

-George Achorn
Editor-in-Chief
Fourtitude


----------

